# Require Reference For Civil Engineering Job



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Friends.

I am civil engineer, having expierence of 6.5 years as a structure design engineer. I am moving to NSW on 17th Sept. I had gained Australian PR. I would be grateful to you if any can provide me any reference regarding job.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Toasty (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello Aks,

Did you move?


----------



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Toasty

First of all Thanks for Reply 

I am moving on this 17th Sept. I mean next week.
I will be there on 18th Sept (Sunday)


----------

